# Best food for a Springer Spaniel



## BuddysGirl (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello there

I'm new to the site and wanted some advice on the best diet for a Springer Spaniel. He was a on a high protein diet while at the training camp we adopted him from, but we've been advised to take him off this as hi stools are very very loose.

Does anyone have any idea or can recommend a good dry food that will help them firm up? Are there any supplements we could give him to help? I've heard that mixing rice with his food will help - is this true?

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated as we want to make sure he's as healthy and as happy as he can possibly be. We've only had him a day but we've all fallen head over heels in love with him.

Thanks

Sami x


----------



## Spaniel Lover (Oct 4, 2010)

I feed my springer Hills


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

There's plenty of good brands to choose from skinners, wainwrights, fish4dogs and lots more will be mentioned just read some reviews and choose one to try welcome and good luck:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

If he has diarrhea I would put him on white fish and rich while you decide which food.
What food is he on at the moment?
You may have to change the protein source or he may be having trouble with the cereal content, either way, we would be able to advise better, if we knew which food he is on now


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

My Springer is on Arden Grange Hypoallergenic he has been on this for a while now and his stools are nice and firm.

Val xx


----------



## BuddysGirl (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi there

Thanks for your replies - he's on Eukanaba (spelling) at the moment but we've just bought some Wag dried food for him (recommended by his old handler) and are going to try him with that. His motions have gotten better today and he certainly liked the new food (we mixed 50 - 50 with his old food). Is giving him some cooked rice mixed in OK - I read somewhere that this helps to firm up the motions.

I've put some pictures of him in the gallery and thats him in my signature.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

BuddysGirl said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for your replies - he's on Eukanaba (spelling) at the moment but we've just bought some Wag dried food for him (recommended by his old handler) and are going to try him with that. His motions have gotten better today and he certainly liked the new food (we mixed 50 - 50 with his old food). Is giving him some cooked rice mixed in OK - I read somewhere that this helps to firm up the motions.
> 
> I've put some pictures of him in the gallery and thats him in my signature.


Can I ask why you went with wagg? Please dont take this the wrong way but wagg is an awful food.

Review here

Dog Food Reviews - Wagg Complete Chicken & Veg - Powered by ReviewPost

There's reviews of the others there too, incase the chicken isn't the one you went with.

wagg is full of fillers and things known to cause upset tums. Plenty of great foods have been listed above.


----------



## BuddysGirl (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi there

We went with WAGG as it was recommended to us - we were advised to get him off the Eukanaba as soon as possible - no other reason. It's trial and error for us at the moment so we're not aware what is "an awful food" and what isn't - hence the wanting to know what's best.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

You wont go wrong with vitalin.

Delivered to your door at a fair price.

Life Stage Range : Vitalin Complete Pet Food

Even the royal household use it so you cant get posher than that :thumbup:

As for wag........./FACEPALM/


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

BuddysGirl said:


> Hi there
> 
> We went with WAGG as it was recommended to us - we were advised to get him off the Eukanaba as soon as possible - no other reason. It's trial and error for us at the moment so we're not aware what is "an awful food" and what isn't - hence the wanting to know what's best.


Dog food is a blooming mine field isn't it, especially if you're new to knowing whats good and what isn't. It can all seem a little overwhelming. Sadly wagg is actually worse than eukenuba (not by much IMO).

Here's some links to good foods if you want to check them out. I can link you to some wet foods too if you'd like.

Arden Grange Lamb and Rice Dog Food - From £6.17

Skinners Lamb and Rice Sensitive Dog Food 15Kg - £25.33

Skinners Field and Trial Salmon Rice Dog Food 15Kg - £22.86

Skinners Field and Trial Duck and Rice Dog Food 15Kg - £19.34

Fish4Dogs Finest Complete Dry For Dogs 12Kg - From £33.52

The Natural Dog Food Company  where good health comes naturally

Great Deals on ORIJEN Dog Food at zooplus: 13.5 kg ORIJEN Adult Dog Food + Boomer large Snack Ball Dog Toy Free!

Acana Dry Dog Food: Great Selection at zooplus!

Great Deals on Taste of the Wild dog food at zooplus!

Dry Dog Food | Pets at Home

There's something for every budged there and all of the above are HUGELY better than wagg.

Hope that's of some help.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I would recommend the Vitalin Adult Maintenance - its cereal free which is always good and for the price with that meat content and no cereal, I dont think you will beat it.
Perhaps contact some manufacturers and get samples of what some you think suitable and let your dog make the final choice.
(There is nothing worse than trying to convince them to eat something they dont like because it's the best in you can afford - _I did it_ )


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I would recommend the Vitalin Adult Maintenance - its cereal free which is always good and for the price with that meat content and no cereal, I dont think you will beat it.
> Perhaps contact some manufacturers and get samples of what some you think suitable and let your dog make the final choice.
> (There is nothing worse than trying to convince them to eat something they dont like because it's the best in you can afford - _I did it_ )


I always forget vitalin and I've no idea why. Link.

Healthy, Natural & Wholesome | Adult on Vitalin Pet Food


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i feed my springer crosses Skinners duck and rice, excellent food so far (been on it 6-7 weeks now) they have never looked better aswell


----------

